# Flux de photo ipad mini



## Elcocco (15 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Avant tous je vous souhaite une bonne année.

Je viens d'acquérir le nouvel ipad mini, j'ai configuré icloud ainsi que le flux de photo. Mais ce dernier ne marche pas correctement. Si je prends une photo avec mon iphone, il n'y a pas de soucis je retrouve bien ma photo. Par contre pour ce qui s'agit des anciennes photos elles ne sont pas visible dans le flux de photos de mon ipad.

Est ce que vous avez une idée pour résoudre ce problème?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.

Gérald


----------



## Elcocco (16 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour la réponse je vais donc récupèrerez mes photos via iTunes.


----------

